# Widget Google news !



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2006)

Le site dApple référence un widget gratuit pour Dashbboard qui peut intéresser ceux qui ne veulent rien manquer de Google News (version française). Le module permet de choisir quel flux dinformation on préfère (la Une, International, France, etc.) et de se tenir toujours au courant de lactualité. 

Téléchargement | dépêche Mac G


----------



## iDiot (10 Mai 2006)

Très bonne initiative ce Widget, je l'attendais depuis quelques mois déjà  



Par contre, un gros point rouge : il est vraiment moche :hein: 

je n'y connais rien en création de widget, mais n'y aurait-il pas moyen de le modifier facilement?


----------

